# negative icsi and still sore boobs



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi 

I had a bfn last thursday and period came, weird thing is my boobs are still sore and uncomfortable, am not takin anymore drugs since last wed night so am wondering why this is, used a pregnancy test, no bloods taken, thanks for any replies

donn1


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry to read you had a BFN   

It may be worth seeing if you can get a blood test but although you may not be actually taking any meds at the moment, the drugs can still upset our bodies and the reactions to the drugs may linger....sore boobs can be caused by higher oestrogen and higher progesterone so it could just be due to the residue left in your body.

If you're concerned then I'd speak with your consultant.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

thanks again natasha for ure reply, makes sense, thanks again, 

donn1


----------

